# Self Leveling compound on hard wood floors??



## Tbizzy2 (May 21, 2008)

hello, 
My house sits on a slab that has shifted slightly over the years and at one end of my house the parque floors have pulled away and the floor is clearly sagging. I am having carpet installed over the floors but want a quick fix before I have them lay it. Someone suggested priming the wood floors with a special latex primer and them pouring self leveling compound right on top of the hardwoods. Since the parque is totally ruined and will never be used again this sounds like a great plan to me, but the instructions on the self leveler states that it is not recommended to pour directly onto wood flooring. Does anyone know if this will work, at least for a few years until I can address the situation properly? I plan on starting this project in 2 days so any info would be greatly appreciated. I bought the home depot self leveler...can't remember the name...maybe levelquick?? 
Thanks,
Tbizzy2


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Not a good idea. Wood flooring always expands and contracts seasonally, and will continue to do so even after you put self leveling compound/cement on it. That isn't a good thing for the leveling compound, as it doesn't like to expand and contract. The leveler will only be as stable as the substrate it is sitting on.

The best course of action is removal of the hardwood, and installation of a solid plywood subfloor, which is much more dimensionally stable. 

Not what you're wanting to hear, but it is good advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tbizzy2 (May 21, 2008)

*leveler on concrete slab*

Hey thanks! 
It isn't what I wanted to hear, but I thought that would be the case. Can I tear our the parque and just pour the leveler right onto the slab? Can't the carpet company lay carpet right onto the conrete/leveler? 
Thanks, 
Tbizzy2:wink:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

That's what I'd do. The carpet installers can lay carpet over concrete almost as easily as they can over wood. Installing the tack strips differently is about the only difference.


----------

